# UFC 101



## WhitechapelCS (May 20, 2009)

Its about time that the UFC came closer to CT with a major event. Im also really happy to see Anderson Silva and Forest Griffin go at it, and Bj Penn is facing Kenny Florian (who will hopefully destroy Bj ). 
Theres gunna be a sweet undercard to compliment the main events.
All in all its gunna be sweeeet.
Anyone else going?
Ill be seeing you there.

UFC 101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
^ Mo' Info.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm also going to be glad to finally see Amir fight.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 24, 2009)

I like both Forrest Griffin and Anderson Silva, but I don't think Forest has a chance.


----------

